# Question à propos de facetime



## stark789 (26 Mai 2016)

Bonjour à tous, voila j'ai deux questions :

1/ Est ce qu'il est possible d'agrandir sa camera quand on fait un appel facetime ? et reduire celle de la personne que l'on en a en communication ?

2/ Combien de temps peut durée un appel facetime au maximum, et est ce aussi stable qu'une conversation gsm en voiture par exemple ?

merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2016)

Pour le 1 c'est non. 
C'est toujours l'image du correspondant la plus grande. 

Pour le 2, il n'y a pas de limite de durée quant à la stabilité, ça dépend de la qualité et la densité du reseau 4G là où on circule. Il faut un bon reseau pour que l'accès internet soit stable (vu que les flux vidéo passent par internet)

Pour la durée, quand on utilise son accès 4G, c'est finalement son forfait Data qui est limitant.


----------



## stark789 (26 Mai 2016)

merci bcp


----------

